# Spectraply Egg Cups.



## Bob Wemm (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got these finished this morning. They are the first of these that I have made and am pretty chuffed about them as there is less than .5mm difference in size.:biggrin:   All my other pairs have been "Two of" rather than a pair.:redface:
Now that is good for me.
C & C Welcome.  Hope you enjoy.
Bob.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## mwhatch (Nov 20, 2012)

Is "chuffed" good, because they look great?

Morton


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 20, 2012)

Just sold them???
The lady came to pick up the Salt & Pepper mills and decided that she had to take these as well.
Cheers
Bob.


----------



## Tom T (Nov 20, 2012)

They look great.  Love the color. Sold is very good.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 20, 2012)

Those are great!


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 20, 2012)

Great job. Nice cups. For Easter eggs?


----------



## Kretzky (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty Good mate! No wonder ypou're 'chuffed' I've recently done some spectraply pens, I think it's a great material, pens though are a bit small to show it off at it's best but those egg cups do a really good job. I like'em! Keep up the good work.


----------



## OOPS (Nov 21, 2012)

If you don't mind my asking, what kind of finish did you use for this material?  I really like the finished results.


----------



## rizaydog (Nov 21, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 21, 2012)

OOPS said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what kind of finish did you use for this material? I really like the finished results.


Hi, 
It's "U-Beaut" Shellawax Glow.

Bob.


----------

